# Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

Pressemeldung

*Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler​*



Tostedt. 
Wenn's um einfachen Transport geht, sind Teleruten immer noch ungeschlagen. Dennoch standen die vielgeteilten Ruten oft im Ruf, keine gute Ausgewogenheit und keine harmonische Aktion aufzuweisen. 
Anspruchsvolle Angler haben sie daher lange Zeit nie als ernsthafte Option angesehen. 

Zebco Europe's Marketing Direktor Frerk Petersen erinnert sich selbst an seine frühen Jahre: 
"Ich habe mir mein Studium mit dem Bau von Custom-Made-Angelruten verdient – logischerweise alles Steckruten. Im Leben wäre mir damals nicht in den Sinn gekommen, eine Telerute als echte Alternative anzusehen. Aber die Technik ist mittlerweile so weit fortgeschritten, dass man sich den teleskopischen Gerten sehr wohl nähern kann. Es ist erstaunlich, wie ausgewogen und harmonisch eine moderne Telerute daher kommt!"

Zebco hat sich zur Saison 2014 speziell solchen Kunden gewidmet, die die Vorteile einer Teleskoprute auf höchstem Niveau nutzen wollen und haben mit der Zebco Trophy MPX eine Serie entwickelt, die selbst höchsten Ansprüchen genügt. 

Produktentwickler Adrian Prus: 
"Es ist schon erstaunlich, was für ein Aufwand es ist, eine so leichte Carbon-Teleruten-Serie wie diese perfekt abzustimmen. Es muss vieles passen: Die Teileanzahl und Teilelängen bestimmen die Ringanzahl und deren Positionen. Hier können die ersten Fehler gemacht werden. Unsere Trophy MPX haben wir in drei Wurfgewichtsklassen (25-40g, 30-60 g und 40-80g) in je drei Längen aufgelegt. Dabei haben wir jede einzelne dieser Ruten neu abgestimmt, denn selbst minimale Änderungen der Teilelängen wirken sich auf die Aktion aus.

Hoch abstehende Ringe, die das Kleben der Schnur am Blank verhindern, waren für uns ebenso selbstverständlich. Bei einem empfohlenen Ladenverkaufspreis von 70 bis 100 € - je nach Modell - kam für uns nur ein griffsympathischer Korkgriff in Frage. Auch so kleine Details wie ein klappbarer Hakenhalter fehlen an der Trophy MPX nicht!"

Mit ihrem Gesamtpaket gehört die Trophy MPX zu den besten Teleruten am Markt. 

Marketing Direktor Frerk Petersen: 
"Für meine Posenangelei an Stillgewässern habe ich mir das 3,30 m lange Modell mit 30-60 g Wurfgewicht gleich im Paar gekauft und freue mich auf den ersten Ansitz!"


----------



## cafabu (22. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

Moinsen,
na endlich, konnte den Teleruten sind Scheixxxe Hype nicht nachvollziehen. Habe in meiner Auswahl auch 9 Teleskopruten, von verschiedenen Herstellern, mit denen ich in der Aktion sehr zufrieden bin. Auch im Vergleich zu hochwertigen Steckruten.
Carsten


----------



## MilkaHechtHunter (22. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

Endlich sagts mal ein Profi was ich schon Jahre denke xD ...
Ich fische auch am allerliebsten mit Teleruten .


----------



## Casso (23. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

Ich finde es interessant, dass nun öffentlich gesagt wird wie gut Teleruten eigentlich sind. Ich selber hatte bisher immer das Gefühl, dass ich mit einer Telerute schief angesehen bzw. belächelt werde. Die meisten Angler die ich kenne sind mit Steckruten unterwegs und schwören darauf. Das hatte mich mittlerweile so sehr beeinflusst, dass auch ich der Meinung war dass Steckruten das einzig Wahre sind. Mir kommen die Aussagen der Beiden daher sehr gelegen.

Teleruten haben einfach den größten Vorteil in ihrer kompakten Transportform. Das hat mir bisher immer schon am besten gefallen. Was ich aber nach wie vor sagen muss, dass mir Steckruten optisch besser gefallen. Ich selber habe aber auch überwiegend Teleruten in meinem Besitz. Denke dass wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht ändern. 

Gruß!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

|supergri|supergri|supergri

Eine "Pressemeldung" des Herstellers steht nun nicht gerade im Verdacht besonders unvoreingenommen zu sein, um es mal höflich auszudrücken.
Das hätte Frerk auch als Werbung(für die Trophy MPX) kennzeichnen können.

Die Hersteller - und nur die - sprechen ja immer(in der Werbung) davon, dass Tele-Ruten den Steckruten ebenbürtig sind aber ich kenne nicht eine einzige Tele-Rute auf die das zutrifft - und ich kenne sehr sehr viele Ruten!

Der Vorteil der geringen Transportlänge, ist aber ganz klar ein Pluspunkt wenn man wenig Platz hat. 

Also für gewisse Zwecke/Anforderungen sind sie sicher brauchbar und zweifellos kann man mit Tele-Ruten Fische fangen. Das wars dann aber auch schon.:m

Letzendlich alles eine Frage des persönlichen Anspruches an das Gerät.:g


----------



## 42er barsch (23. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

hi.

ich bin schon seit jahrzehnten mit teleruten aktiv und auch erfolgreich.

beim grundangeln am rhein für mich die erste wahl.

müssen auch nicht die teuersten modelle sein, einige meiner sind von askari für unter 20€.

die verzeihen auch mal nen barbenbiss bei dem der blank schon mal auf der steinpackung landet und wenn doch mal eine zu bruch gehen sollte ( was bisher noch nicht geschehen ist )wäre der verlust zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

Man muss ja sagen, die Entwicklung bleibt nicht stehen... die meisten (nicht alle) Teleruten von heute, haben mit den ollen Glasfaserprügeln wie die meisten Sie kennen weniger zu tun. Ob die Teleruten in der Preisklasse um die 100€ ebenfalls mit ner 100€ Steckrute mithalten können ?! Ich denke wenn es um normale Angelarten wie das Ansitzen geht garantiert... sobald man sich aber auf Terrain bewegt, welches spezielleres Gerät erfordert, hat die Telerute nach wie vor das Nachsehen. Telespinnruten, Telematchruten und auch Telefeederruten haben sich bis dato nicht durchgesetzt....


----------



## HD4ever (24. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Eine "Pressemeldung" des Herstellers steht nun nicht gerade im Verdacht besonders unvoreingenommen zu sein, um es mal höflich auszudrücken.
> 
> ...



|good: so siehts aus !
fürs normale Grundangeln nehm ich auch Teleruten- Spinnfischen ganz klar Steckruten


----------



## cafabu (24. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

_-Eine "Pressemeldung" des Herstellers steht nun nicht gerade im Verdacht besonders unvoreingenommen zu sein, um es mal höflich auszudrücken.-
-Also für gewisse Zwecke/Anforderungen sind sie sicher brauchbar und zweifellos kann man mit Tele-Ruten Fische fangen.-_
_-Das wars dann aber auch schon.-_
_-Letzendlich alles eine Frage des persönlichen Anspruches an das Gerät-_

Klar ist dieser Anlaß eine Promotion Aktion des Herstellers.
Aber lieber Proff Deine anderen Aussagen scheinen etwas oberflächlich zu sein. Das kenne ich so nicht von Dir. Meiner Erfahrung nach lohnt es sich schon auch mit hochwertigen Teleruten auseinander zu setzten.
Jahre lang gab es für mich nur Steckruten, da es im Bereich Tele nichts gab, was an die Vorteile und Qualitätsmerkmale der Steckruten herankam. Im zunehmenden Alter habe ich mich dann aus praktischen Gründen auch mit Tele beschäftigt. Dabei bin ich auf einige Alternativen, natürlich nicht im Billigsegment, gestoßen. Die brauchen den Vergleich nicht zu scheuen.
Carsten


----------



## vermesser (24. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

Eigentlich ist es relativ einfach: Für die Grundangelei und mit Pose sind Teleruten super ok...und einfach enorm praktisch, weil man sie ohne viel Theater montiert ans Wasser kriegt...

Aber als Spinrute? Never. Ich hatte mal ne Telejerke und ne Telehechtrute...beide nicht aus dem Billigsegment. Grausame Dinger, Rückmeldung null...nen Blinker durchleiern, klar...kein Thema...aber "richtig" spinfischen mit den Dingern geht nicht.

Ich lass mich gern überzeugen, wenn jemand wirklich gute Tele Spinruten kennt.


----------



## Katteker (24. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

Ich hatte es an anderer Stelle hier im Board vor ner Zeit lang auch schon geschrieben: Ich gehe grade auch wieder zurück zu den Anfängen.

Als ich mit dem Angeln angefangen hab, hatte ich nur Teleruten. Ich hätte mir aus eigenem Antrieb nie eine Steckrute gekauft, ist doch voll unpraktisch...

Dann hab ich immer mehr über die Vorteile von Steckruten gelesen und von da an nur noch Steckruten gekauft, natürlich 2-tlg. Mensch was konnte ich mit den Steckruten auf einmal besser angeln wie vorher (nicht...). Dass Internet war an diesem Sinneswandel nicht ganz unschuldig. 
Dann gings aber los, die Dinger waren mir dann doch bald zu sperrig, aber Steckruten sind ja viel besser, also gab es 3-tlg. Steckruten. Super Teile. Aber irgendwie noch immer zu kompliziert zu befördern. Das Ende der Geschichte: Ich hab mir kürzlich wieder Teleruten gekauft und bin auch glücklich 

Ich mache es derzeit so, dass ich die Teleruten hauptsächlich beim Nacht- bzw. Aalangeln (auf Grund) nutze. Die Ruten lasse ich auch immer montiert, das ist mit Teleruten viel einfacher und nicht so tüddelig. Zum Spinnfischen kommen bei mir weiter nur Steckruten zum Einsatz, da stört mich der dickere Blanck der Teleruten. Beim Posenangeln wechsel ich fröhlich hin und her, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden was mir besser gefällt.

Was mir in 2 Jahren besser gefällt? Schauen wir mal...


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*



cafabu schrieb:


> Klar ist dieser Anlaß eine Promotion Aktion des Herstellers.
> Aber lieber Proff Deine anderen Aussagen scheinen etwas oberflächlich zu sein. Das kenne ich so nicht von Dir. Meiner Erfahrung nach lohnt es sich schon auch mit hochwertigen Teleruten auseinander zu setzten.



Tut mir leid wenn ich dich enttäuscht habe, Carsten.
Soll nicht wieder vorkommen.....Ich begründe auch gern meine Aussage.#h

1. Teleruten sind anfälliger für Brüche weil sie eine gewisse Dünnwandigkeit voraussetzen um zu funtionieren, wohingegen Steckruten quasi starkwandig (theoretisch bis zum Vollmaterial) sein  können. Kleine Sandkörner funktionieren da schon beim zusammenschieben wie Glasschneider und machen die relativ dünnwandigen Teleruten schnell unbrauchbar.
Viellagige Blankaufbauten verbieten sich auch durch die begrenzte Wandungsstärke.

2. Die Biegekurve einer Telerute ist durch die vielen Teilstücken - und die daraus resultierenden Überlappungen(stärkere doppellagige Stellen) - eckig, wohingegen eine Rute mit perfekter Biegekurve aus nur einem Stück besteht. Sieht man sogar auf dem Bild oben in der Werbung ....ääää....Pressemitteilung.|supergri

3. Durch den zwangsläufig gleichmäßig steigenden Durchmesser ist die Aktion von Teleruten immer progressiv und leider nicht etwa durch geringe Konizität(slow taper) parabol zu gestalten. Auch eine Handteil-Spitze-Aktion(Compound Taper) ist nicht möglich.

Dass solche oftmals geteilten Blank eine geringere Vibrationsleitfähigkeit haben als durchgehende Blanks ist fühlbar und selbsterklärend.

Wie ich schon schrieb, kann man damit natürlich Fische fangen und die Transportlänge ist ein echter Vorteil aber leider der einzige.

Ich bleibe dabei:


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Letzendlich alles eine Frage des persönlichen Anspruches an das Gerät.




#h#h


----------



## Purist (24. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*



cafabu schrieb:


> Im zunehmenden Alter habe ich mich dann aus praktischen Gründen auch mit Tele beschäftigt. Dabei bin ich auf einige Alternativen, natürlich nicht im Billigsegment, gestoßen. Die brauchen den Vergleich nicht zu scheuen.



Sind diese Alternativen auch robust? Ich würde gerne auch mal neue Teleruten kaufen, aber ich traue den Kohlefaserdingern nicht über den Weg. Zuviele gekrachte gesehen und erleben dürfen, kleines Sandkorn drin.. knacks. Meine alten Glasfaserteleruten haben daher bis heute nicht ausgedient, dienen mir immer noch brav und zuverlässig für die Grund- und Posenangelei.


----------



## DeralteSack (24. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

Ich denke auch, dass es sich um ne Promo Aktion des Herstellers handelt.
Dennoch muss man sagen, dass die heutigen Teleruten nur noch wenig den Teleruten von vor 10 oder 20 Jahren zu tun haben.
Die meisten der Teleruten eignen sich durchaus für das "Standard-Angeln" wie Ansitzen auf all möglichen Arten von Fischen oder auch zu teilweise speziellen Angelmethoden wie Sbiro. Gerade hier werden heute sehr viele Modelle von namhaften Hersteller überwiegend als Tele angeboten oder auch von manchem erfahrenen oder gar Profi genutzt.
Ich verwende Teleruten gerne im Urlaub für die genannten Methoden. Ist einfach praktischer wegen dem Transport und reicht in aller Regel zum einfachen Fische fangen aus. Habe mir aber für spezielle Methoden mehrteilige Steckruten für beispielsweise zum Spinnen gekauft, da es diese auch sehr kurz gibt und nach meinen bis jetzigen Erfahrungen wesendlich anders bzw. besser geeignet sind.
Bisher konnte ich jedoch auch noch keine speziellen Teleruten finden, welche mit einer Steckrute für diesen Bereich (speziell das Spinnen) identisch waren. Auch glaube ich, dass es bisher noch keine wirklich Wettkampftauglichen Teleruten gibt. Ausnahmen mögen hierzu beispielweise evtl. Sbiro sein.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn gerade hier auch die Entwicklung weitergeht und es in Zukunft auch mehr Teleruten gibt, die es mit einer hochwertigen spezifischen Steckrute aufnehmen können.
Die Entwicklung und Erfahrung hat bis heute gezeigt, dass einige moderne Teleruten so manche meiner (ur-)alten Steckruten in nichts mehr nachsteht. Ob sie jedoch immer mit aktuellen Steckruten gleichhalten können sei einmal dahingestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=284557


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

Zu @Profesor Tinca:
Zwei Vorteile bei ganz langen Ruten fallen mir noch ein:
Bei beringten Ruten kann man die Rute in der Endphase des Drills teilweise einschieben und so besser keschern.

Bei Stippruten kann es einem nicht passieren, dass die Spitzenteile sich bei Wurf oder Drill "verabschieden".
Ja, man sollte die Teile richtig zusammenstecken.

Zur Pressemeldung:
Auch Tele-Ruten können mehr Ringe als Teile haben, Schieberinge heißt das Zauberwort.

Allgemein:
Eine Tele-Rute erreicht nicht ganz die Aktion einer Steckrute.
Aber: Es gibt sehr wohl Qualitätsunterschiede bei Tele-Ruten.
Leider sind gute Teleruten viel seltener als gute Steckruten|supergri.


----------



## Gohann (28. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

Ich fische im Moment 95% Steckruten! Ich bin aber mit Teleruten groß geworden. In den frühen 80ger Jahren haben die Teleruten für kurze Zeit den Steckruten in der allgemeinen Fischerei den Rang abgelaufen! Zu dieser Zeit gab es meist nur Steckruten mir Metallzapfenverbindung. Da war besonders im Winter oder feuchten Wetter eine elende Plackerei um die wieder in zwei Teile zu zerlegen. Ich habe die Teleruten nur mit dem damaligen Allheilmittel bei Frost (Glyzerin) oder mit Ballistol eingerieben. Hatte nie Probleme. Erst als Match und Stippruten ihren Siegeszug hatten, wurden Steckruten wieder beliebter. Ganz zu schweigen von der Angelei auf Karpfen.

Trotzdem haben auch Teleruten meinen Weg mit geprägt! So habe ich meinen schwersten Hecht immerhin 113 cm lang und 10,5 kg schwer mit einer Telerute auf die Schuppen gelegt. Ebenfalls möchte ich an die legendäre Graph-Glass Serie der Firma Shakespeare erinnern. Meine Karpfenmatchrute Telefino, der Firma DAM habe ich gefischt, bis ich keinen Ersatz mehr bekam. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich noch einmal meine Daiwa Dynascope 40 mit am Forellenteich gehabt. Die Rute ist über 20 Jahre alt und ihrer Aufgabe noch immer gewachsen.

Leider ist heute der Trend zu High End Gerät immer mehr ausgebildet! Dadurch geraten einige Sachen, mit denen man früher viel Spass hatte leider in Vergessenheit

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## cafabu (29. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

_Tut mir leid wenn ich dich enttäuscht habe, Carsten._
_Soll nicht wieder vorkommen.....Ich begründe auch gern meine Aussage_.#h
Nun hast Du meine Welt wieder gerade gerückt!

Aber zum Thema. Ich sehe die Sache so. Alle Hersteller handeln natürlich auf der betriebswissenschaftlichen Gewinnebene. Vor langer Zeit kamen die Tele mit den Steck einfach nicht mit. Schon wurde der Markt verändert. Der Teleanteil wurde immer geringer und die Steckruten immer mehr. Ich selber bin ja auch damals auf die Stecken übergegangen und konnte mir ein angeln mit den Teleruten nicht mehr vorstellen. Aber die Technik, Materialien und Verarbeitungen haben sich geändert. Und die Televersionen haben aufgeholt. Ich kenne einige Angler die auf Steckruten schwören. Beim Nachfragen stellt sich heraus, dass sie noch nie modernere Teleruten probiert hatten. Beispielhaft ist in den USA (und da gibt es Profiangler a Mass) der Marktanteil von Teleruten viel höher ist als bei uns. Zugegeben können sie nicht alles. So habe ich fürs Faulenzen noch keine adaequate Telerute gefunden. Allerdings gibt es zum Spinnangeln doch schon Alternativen.
Ein Nachteil den ich immer wieder höre, auch hier im Trööt, ist das zerkratzen und dadurch entstehende Bruchgefahr. Nun ist eine Frage des Umganges und der Pflege. Meine Teleruten sind nicht zerkratzt und auch noch nie gebrochen. Einfach beim Zusammenschieben ein Tuch verwenden und gleichzeitg damit die Rute abwischen. Endkappe auch mal aufschrauben und Rute spühlen.
Das wichtige bei der Rutenwahl ist nur leben und leben lassen. Es gibt schließlich Angler die sind mit Discountereinkäufen zufrieden andere müssen einen RR haben.


----------



## Hawk321 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*

Ja ne ist klar....Überhaupt in einer Anzeige Zebco und Qualität zu nennen...

Es ist hier kein echter Test oder sonstwas beschrieben, nur eine mehr als billige Marketing Masche....eine Werbeanzeige die als scheinbare "Tatsache" verkauft wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Teleruten perfekte Partner selbst für anspruchsvolle Angler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 1. Teleruten sind anfälliger für Brüche weil sie eine gewisse Dünnwandigkeit voraussetzen um zu funtionieren, wohingegen Steckruten quasi starkwandig (theoretisch bis zum Vollmaterial) sein  können. Kleine Sandkörner funktionieren da schon beim zusammenschieben wie Glasschneider und machen die relativ dünnwandigen Teleruten schnell unbrauchbar.
> Viellagige Blankaufbauten verbieten sich auch durch die begrenzte Wandungsstärke.
> 
> 2. Die Biegekurve einer Telerute ist durch die vielen Teilstücken - und die daraus resultierenden Überlappungen(stärkere doppellagige Stellen) - eckig, wohingegen eine Rute mit perfekter Biegekurve aus nur einem Stück besteht. Sieht man sogar auf dem Bild oben in der Werbung ....ääää....Pressemitteilung.|supergri
> ...


Wie hier schon bis zu Details steht, haben Teleruten zwangsläufig bestimmte Eigenheiten. Vor allem Leicht, dünnwandig, starke Durchmesser unten rum, daher steif, stehend, progressiv.  Also sehr hitech wenn man das braucht ...

Das ist klasse für sehr lange Ruten, aber nix fürs kurze und kleine, aktive wie Spinnen, Casten, Klassisch Fliegenleine werfen usw. 
Ich sehe Teleruten daher ab Längen von >4,20m im Vorteil, ab 5m eminent merklich, da taugen die Steckruten als Schwabbel über die ganze Länge allermeist nicht, selbst wenn sehr teures Material angeboten wird. 

Wer für eine kurze (Reise)Rute bis 3m im Angebot der vielteiligen nichts besseres als eine Telerute findet, der hat nicht genug geschaut, einiges im Endausverkauf ist sogar sehr günstig für 30 bis 50 EUR zu bekommen.

Kurze und besonders die sehr kurzgeteilten Teleruten haben eigentlich nur einen Riesenvorteil: Als unaufällige kompakte sogenannte Schwarzfischerrute für den Rucksack oder unter den Mantel! :m :q


----------

